#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Como fazer uma empresa de tecnologia VOIP

## Master1938

Bom dia, caros amigos preciso de informações sobre como montar uma empresa de tecnologia VOIP, sou completamente leigo e preciso muito de ajuda.

Agradeço desde já a ajuda!

Obrigado!

----------


## DjeiBoy

Também tenho interesse?

----------


## 1929

A tecnologia está aí. Tem suas aplicações como por exemplo em ambiente corporativo dentro de sua própria rede. Mas em tempos de mobilidade a tecnologia dos celulares está imbatível. E as tarifas caíram muito.
Não vejo o Voip como algo a ser utilizado em grande escala...

O grande problema do Voip é a numeração DID para que o usuário tenha um número para receber ligações. A maioria que tentou o Voip se limitava a fazer ligações. Mas numeração DID realmente o buraco é bem mais embaixo...seja em investimentos como em configuração de estruturas. Teria que ter um público assinante muito grande para compensar.

----------


## dmarcio

O grande problema, e que não vejo muitos comentários, é baseado na segurança do sistema, já que é meio comum casos de pessoas que montaram um servidor Voip e posteriormente surgiram contas de valor astronômico, causada por ter sido hackeada e os minutos roubados.

Montar um servidor não tem tanto mistério, como citado antes existe muito material do Pedroso, comprar minutos no atacado também não é problema, até os DIDs não chega a ser tão problemático se absorver utilizar em geral a numeração das capitais (Esqueça prefixos do interior)... Licença STFC até hoje não sei se de fato é necessária...

Eu aqui pretendo montar um servidor voip, primeiro para uso interno, segundo pra vender telefonia na zona rural, nem penso em grandes lucros e talvez seja o motivo de ainda não ter se tornado prioridade e continua na idéia...

----------


## interhome

Boa tarde.

Quando pensamos em voip. O que primeiro vem a cabeça é uma estrutura complexa de servidores. Interconexões com as grandes operadoras. Quantidade de banda necessária, variações do jitter...

A dificuldade maior do voip está no que seria o mais simples. Que é ter qualidade no aparelho instalado no assinante. 

Com relação a montagem. Para evitar investimentos iniciais antes de ter criado uma rede de usuários. Querendo realmente ter esse início. Envie um email para [email protected] 
A idéia será criar uma plataforma com painel de administração sua dos seus próprios clientes. Lhe passando um pouco de experiência nesses anos de trabalho.
Sem custo e sem estar preso a nenhum papel. 
Espero ajudar.
Abraço.

----------


## 1929

Então @*interhome*, dentro da própria rede é bem mais simples... A questão é ter fonia com os de fora... com a rede de celulares ficando cada dia com planos mais econômicos ninguém vai querer ficar preso dentro da rede do provedor...

Acho que esta é a grande barreira a ser superada.

----------


## interhome

Até seria. Porém primeiro existe uma cultura muito forte do número ser fixo. Como algo mais confiável. Hoje o voip tem crescido não com a visão apenas de realizar ligações mas como ser um ótimo entrante de ligações. Haja visto que com 25 reais as empresas recebem 5 ligações simultâneas em um único número. Podendo ser ampliado.... Além do pabx ip...

----------


## dmarcio

Eis o pulo do gato! Assim começa a ser mais interessante...




> Sem custo e sem estar preso a nenhum papel.

----------


## Master1938

bom dia amigos, estou pensando em montar uma empresa para a comercialização do serviço.

como dito sou bem leigo e gostaria de ajuda ou uma empresa que possa me orientar para tal.

obrigado as dicas e ajuda, sou muito grato por toda a colaboração e ajuda!

contatos:
[email protected]
79-99979-7610
79-3023-3537

----------


## komunykacursos

Bom dia acesse www.komunyka.com.br, realizamos treinamentos para telefonia ip, entre e conheça nossos cursos, tem tudo o que precisa, segue link onde você poderá realizar um servidor e conhecer um pouco a tecnologia, ensino a montar uma central Elastix Passo a Passo do zero.

----------


## komunykacursos

Bom dia acesse www.komunyka.com.br, realizamos treinamentos para telefonia ip, entre e conheça nossos cursos, tem tudo o que precisa, segue link onde você poderá realizar um servidor e conhecer um pouco a tecnologia, ensino a montar uma central Elastix Passo a Passo do zero.

----------


## PortaNET

> O grande problema, e que não vejo muitos comentários, é baseado na segurança do sistema, já que é meio comum casos de pessoas que montaram um servidor Voip e posteriormente surgiram contas de valor astronômico, causada por ter sido hackeada e os minutos roubados.
> 
> Montar um servidor não tem tanto mistério, como citado antes existe muito material do Pedroso, comprar minutos no atacado também não é problema, até os DIDs não chega a ser tão problemático se absorver utilizar em geral a numeração das capitais (Esqueça prefixos do interior)... Licença STFC até hoje não sei se de fato é necessária...
> 
> Eu aqui pretendo montar um servidor voip, primeiro para uso interno, segundo pra vender telefonia na zona rural, nem penso em grandes lucros e talvez seja o motivo de ainda não ter se tornado prioridade e continua na idéia...




Na verdade é tudo uma questão de logistica....

O grande problema "quesito segurança" tanto elastix como asterisk, são bons, se forem configurados corretamente..

portas padrão desabilitadas, senhas fortes, para não conseguirem conectar em uma conta sip e abusar nas ligacões vindo os valores astronómicos... enfim tudo se resume a configuração

Nunca deixar um interface de rede com IP publico liberado diretamente para a internet sem um firewall habilitado, nunca excluir interface com IP publico de passar nas regras do firewall.. todos os pequenos detalhes que ninguem dá importância, porque não perderam tempo pesquisando, mais uma vez foram ao famoso youtube e viram o abc de um usuario, e simplesmente copiaram o que estavam sendo informado sem se questionarem se existe algo além daqueles passos.

Infelizmente o "youtube" ainda não dá certificação nem mestrado nem doutorado.

----------


## PortaNET

> bom dia amigos, estou pensando em montar uma empresa para a comercialização do serviço.
> 
> como dito sou bem leigo e gostaria de ajuda ou uma empresa que possa me orientar para tal.
> 
> obrigado as dicas e ajuda, sou muito grato por toda a colaboração e ajuda!
> 
> contatos:
> [email protected]
> 79-99979-7610
> 79-3023-3537



Tem que escolher o caminho desejado.


Vai usar gateway GSM ? vai usar Link linha fixo analógica ? digital E1 ? 

Ou vai usar todos juntos? tudo é possível tudo depende da quantidade de publico a ser atendido na sua região, zona urbana? zona rural?

Vai comprar um link E1 com 100 ou 200 ou 500 ramais?

vai atribuir um numero+ramal especifico para cada cliente como se fosse uma linha tel fixo via SIP internet para o seu cliente do outro lado do Mundo?

Tudo é possível, só vai depender da sua necessidade.

----------

